# Guter Strand für Belly Boat-Tour an der Ostsee



## Timo.Keibel (5. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen Ihr Belly-Verrückten im Board,

würde gerne mal wieder mit dem Belly an die Ostsee, weiß nur nicht so recht, wo sich ein Versuch lohnt. Bin gespannt, ob sich hier ein paar gute Tipps auftreiben lassen und bin für jeden Rat dankbar. Als Zielfische interessieren mich Dorsch und Platte.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. Oktober 2020)

Moin , dann schreib einmal in welche Richtung die zum Belly fischen willst, die Ostsee ist ja bekanntlich der größte Binnensee in der Republik


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (5. Oktober 2020)

Ganz nach Gefühl würde ich mal sagen, alle Spots, an denen man mit der Wathose auf Mefo geht und dann noch 30m weiter raus 
Aber mal ganz ernsthaft... der Spot hier dürfte passen:








						54°22'15.3"N 10°54'50.4"E · 23758 Gremersdorf
					

23758 Gremersdorf




					www.google.de
				



1,80m Durchfahrtshöhe, passend für VW Bus. Ausgebrochene Küste, 2m hoch, links vom Parkplatz flaches Wasser bis 2m tief, rechts davon Sandbänke und welliger Untergrund.
Am Samstag war ich da


----------



## ragbar (6. Oktober 2020)

Weissenhäuser Strand.


----------



## Mark4179 (6. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
ich war letzte Woche in Kägsdorf.
Was soll ich sagen... es lief richtig gut.
Platten bis zum abwinken vor allem überwiegend Schollen


----------



## Timo.Keibel (6. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen! Mega - top Leute. Vielen Dank für die ersten Strände. Dank Eurer Vorschläge habe ich ja schon eine gewisse Auswahl.



Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin , dann schreib einmal in welche Richtung die zum Belly fischen willst, die Ostsee ist ja bekanntlich der größte Binnensee in der Republik



Tendenziell orientiere ich mich eher Richtung Küste SH oder ggf. sogar DK. Das hängt momentan aber logischerweise von andere Dingen ab.



Mark4179 schrieb:


> es lief richtig gut.



Das sieht wirklich gut aus! Petri!


----------

